# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Be Touch 2, smartphone, Ulefone Technology Co., Ltd., Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Ulefone Technology Co., Ltd.

Home page - ulefone.com/products/betouch2/features.html

----------


## Airicist

Ulefone Be Touch 2 [ The performance test ] $179.99 HD video camera real 3D fighting game

Published on Jun 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

ulefone Be Touch 2 durability test, smash Walnuts and drive Nails

Published on Jul 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Ulefone Be Touch 2 Flash Sales Started On Gear Best, Price Slashed To $179"

by Anvinraj Sivanandan
July 16, 2015

----------

